# JL Initials - Please help me find the artist



## JMM (12 mo ago)

Hi,

I recently found this work in a shop, and fell in love with it. Despite contacting the framers on the back, and searching artist databases, I haven't found out who the artist is. I'd be very grateful if anyone recognised the work and could help me hunt down a name.

Thank you,
Jade


----------

